# Examples of Villager Shrine Rooms?



## magsley (Nov 3, 2014)

Okay this is a really strange question, but does anyone know of/have examples of people that have designed a room in their house as a shrine to their dreamie?? I've thought about doing this because I remember seeing one in a dream of a Japanese town but I can't remember the dream code or town name!

Please don't get creeped out hahahaha I'm mostly wanting to do this as a joke (and of course, to look creepy kekeke)!

Screenshots or dream codes would be lovely~ Or just general furniture/layout suggestions!


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 4, 2014)

Hmm... this sounds like a really cool idea. I've never seen one of these myself, but I would think that a Villager Shrine would be a replica of that villager's house with their picture in the middle or something.

I think it would be really cool to have a house with replicas of your favorite villager's rooms inside, haha.


----------



## magsley (Nov 4, 2014)

OOOOH! That's a good idea, I wasn't even thinking about that! Like my thought was collecting a ton of copies of their pic, and making their face the wallpaper, having candles and other creepy stuff haha. But now you have my wheels turning- like a house where every room is modeled exactly after each dreamy :O!


----------



## magsley (Nov 4, 2014)

Found an example that I was thinking of, its not the exact one I saw but reminds me of Pokemanz's suggestion and what I was thinking haha. Though the dakimakura beds are a little.... *cough*


----------



## SoSu (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing that picture - oh my! I'm going to consider Pokemanz idea though, lol!


----------



## Javocado (Nov 6, 2014)

I have one haha.

https://40.media.tumblr.com/dc34b51807bd7a240f4edd03adb3612c/tumblr_n9uv9rhBYC1tgu36uo1_400.jpg
https://40.media.tumblr.com/fc94b80cf61758220543998468a2607c/tumblr_n9uv9rhBYC1tgu36uo2_400.jpg


----------



## magsley (Nov 6, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I have one haha.
> 
> https://40.media.tumblr.com/dc34b51807bd7a240f4edd03adb3612c/tumblr_n9uv9rhBYC1tgu36uo1_400.jpg
> https://40.media.tumblr.com/fc94b80cf61758220543998468a2607c/tumblr_n9uv9rhBYC1tgu36uo2_400.jpg



Omg.... its beautiful ;o;


----------



## SoSu (Nov 8, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I have one haha.
> 
> https://40.media.tumblr.com/dc34b51807bd7a240f4edd03adb3612c/tumblr_n9uv9rhBYC1tgu36uo1_400.jpg
> https://40.media.tumblr.com/fc94b80cf61758220543998468a2607c/tumblr_n9uv9rhBYC1tgu36uo2_400.jpg



Well done! It's great how his coloring goes so well with the stained glass. And that pattern is really well suited to repeat - overbearing, yet interesting


----------



## Coach (Nov 8, 2014)

There's a room themed around Chrissy and Francine that was in a dream town video journal WiiFolderJosh did. It's super cute!


----------



## Cudon (Nov 8, 2014)

I'd just make a room with fitting wallpapers and such and just have a busy shrine formation and have a pic in it. 


 I don't really have a shrine but I have a room with a similar setup in Solaceon. Igi's right room. A kiddy area with a weird couch castle and alfonsos pic in the middle of it.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Nov 8, 2014)

I saw a cute little photoset on tumblr of a player with a huge shrine dedicated to Kyle (like the whole house was filled with Kyle's pics and such!!) and it was so cute 
They even had Kyle over for the photoset how adorable 
If I ever find it again I'll link you!


----------



## magsley (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments guys~ I think I'm going to try duping Peanut's pic (she's my ultimate dreamie because of childhood nostalgia haha) and creating a Japanese-esque worship room with lots of candles in my basement kekekeke


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 8, 2014)

I've seen plenty of dream addresses that have Francine and Chrissy rooms. I can't remember the addresses though ;___;


----------



## Milleram (Nov 15, 2014)

I have a pretty creepy Apollo shrine in my house. XD Feel free to check it out. My DA is 5100-3279-3612.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

This is the most prime example I can think of.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 15, 2014)

I know Miss_Tisa has one in the basement. She has a stained glass with a pic of Jitters she made herself, she has all of the furniture he's given to her, and all the shirts displayed on alpine panels. She's also got a mannequin wearing a wedding dress and veil beside a wedding cake.

I'm defininitely going to make a shrine to Pietro. I'm gonna have him laying on a little bed ^v^
It'll be so cuttteee!


----------



## magsley (Nov 15, 2014)

amye.miller said:


> I have a pretty creepy Apollo shrine in my house. XD Feel free to check it out. My DA is 5100-3279-3612.



Yuuusss Imma check it out and take notes >

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> This is the most prime example I can think of.



Oh my god this is AMAZING LOLOL its so creepy and perfect ( o ^ o )!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> I know Miss_Tisa has one in the basement. She has a stained glass with a pic of Jitters she made herself, she has all of the furniture he's given to her, and all the shirts displayed on alpine panels. She's also got a mannequin wearing a wedding dress and veil beside a wedding cake.
> 
> I'm defininitely going to make a shrine to Pietro. I'm gonna have him laying on a little bed ^v^
> It'll be so cuttteee!



Oooh the wedding idea is both creepy AND cute, I love it *^*!!!!


----------



## Puffy (Nov 18, 2014)

My 1st town was an isabelle shrine
Its a mess but oh well
Here's the DC: 4800-2254-6985


----------

